# House rules: re: editing of posts



## Stoggler

Hi

I have a query about the rules on this board, in particular about editing of individual's posts by mods.

I am new to these boards but what I have noticed is that a number of posts get edited by moderators a lot more frequently than I've ever seen on any other message boards. If someone posts something offensive, I quite understand that, but the degree it goes on here is if you ask me worrying.

I first noticed this when I posted a question on one board. Someone responded with an answer and some interesting supplimentary information which was pertinent. The mods moved the thread to another board (quite rightly, I had posted it in the wrong place originally) only to have that original reply amended so that only the answer to my original question was there (never mind that what was removed was still pertinent but also interesting).

On the Cultural Discussions board, a thread was closed down because someone was asking for personal opinions about words - apparently personal opinions are not allowed on these boards, despite the fact that you can't have a Cultural Discussions board without personal opinions being expressed! I've yet to find a mention in the rules to these board about personal opinions being a bar to discussion.

Ah yes, the rules: 

Reading the rules to these boards, I see rule number 15:
_*



These are Moderated Forums

Click to expand...

*_ 
As are many/most others. The next line says:



> _Moderators are forum members who supervise individual forums. They may edit, delete, or modify any posts in their forums._


 
Ok, understood. However, the next rule says:



> _*Each member is responsible for his/her own posts.*_
> _*Messages posted at this site are the sole opinion and responsibility of the poster. *_


 
How can we (the posters/members) be responsible for our own posts when they are being amended by others? If our messages are our responsiblity, why are others making decisions about them and changing them? 

I have no problem with posts being amended if there is offensive material or words included, or there is stuff that is clearly off-topic, but to have posts amended because part of it mentions something that doesn't hit the topic 100% is ridiculous - removing such material is not achieving anything, and by doing it can also lead to interesting information that can add to a post and help to explain being lost (as in my first example above).

In the time I've been looking and now contributing on this message board, the level of moderation and more importantly editing of individuals' posts worrying. By all means, remove horrid and nasty offensive stuff, close threads that are off topic, remove advertising and spam and trolling. But removing lines or short passages that aren't exactly on-topic, but are part of a response that does answer a query? Surely that's just petty nit-picking that limits the exchange of information? Moderators set the tone on a message board, but the tone I've picked up here so far has not been a particularly friendly one.

So does anyone else think that the level of moderation is right on this board, or do you think that moderators should take a cue from their activity, namely _moderation_.

Thanks


----------



## SDLX Master

You have taken the time to elaborate here, Stoggler and all I can share with you is, WR has its rules and Mod style and we forum dwellers are to abide by them (regardless of the fact that we agree with them or not) or go someplace else. 
Have a good one.


----------



## LV4-26

Stoggler said:


> [...]you can't have a Cultural Discussions board without personal opinions being expressed!


This is extremely debatable. The exact opposite could be argued, i.e. once personal views start being expressed, it quickly ceases to be a discussion about cultures.

On a more general note, I suppose you're aware that you can always PM a mod if you don't understand a particular decision. (S)he may know what you're talking about better than we (the foreros reading this) do. For instance, in the specific case, you're mentioning, we know nothing of the ins and outs of the matter. We have no idea what topic it was and what it was that was "pruned".


----------



## TrentinaNE

Ciao, Stoggler. You might want to skim this thread.

I have been a less active contributor to WRF of late, but I still use the dictionary often and consequently find myself reviewing old threads on a regular basis to help me better understand how the Italian words/phrases I'm trying to learn are used. There's an awful lot of useless and frustrating old crap out there that I wish had been moderated more seriously at the time so that I wouldn't be wasting so much of my time now.  

Elisabetta


----------



## Revontuli

Hi Stoggler,

I can understand the point. I think the level of moderation here is a bit stricter than many other forums and it might be difficult to adapt at first. But it's not _worrying_, you just need some time to get used to. 

I had a look at that thread in Cultural Discussions, it's an interesting one actually but it's not related to anything cultural. As to putting personal opinions into a cultural discussion... It's not always necessary and also depends on to what extent. And in general, here's not a place to chat and once the things get _too_ personal, it's out of control.

Cheers,
Revontuli


----------



## Kelly B

Hi, Stoggler,





> [...] only to have that original reply amended so that only the answer to my original question was there [...]


That point is addressed in our rules:


> *2. One topic per thread / No chatting.*
> Stay on the topic of the first post in each thread.
> Ask about only one topic in each thread. If you have more than one  question, open a thread for each.
> If you wish to talk about a related subject that is different from the question  posed in the first post of the thread, open a new thread.[...]


I know it seems overly strict at first. But if you use the forums as a searchable resource for a while, the reason for that rule will become clear.

That rule is intended to keep the threads tidy so they can serve as a resource for future users, as TrentinaNE described. Our forums are a  gold mine of information, but the information is only valuable if one can find it without slogging through a lot of other stuff. Truly, it saves a great deal of frustration if the thread topics are not allowed to wander.

It also encourages members to start new threads, so that valuable tidbits, points that might otherwise get lost in a side conversation, can be found in a search as well. I _know _it seems absurd to have to post the same sentence three times if you want to know about this vocabulary word and the other vocabulary word and the grammatical structure of the whole thing. But the answers do not belong only to the thread starter - they benefit the entire community. We are doing our best to ensure that each answer, each valuable point, each useful detail, will be accessible to all users, by requiring that new threads be dedicated to each. If it merits an answer, and if it isn't already in here somewhere , it merits a new thread.


----------



## TrentinaNE

Most excellent explanation, Kelly.  Grazie mille!  

Elisabetta


----------



## danielfranco

One thing to consider is that the Cultural Forum has a very peculiar and particular way of doing things, and sometimes it is difficult to find the most acceptable format for your contributions in it.
It only took me about 6,000 posts to learn how to properly post in that forum, so I wish you a much shorter period of adaptation, of course.

There is a happy medium between personal opinion and cultural contribution out there. The trick is to find which of your personal opinions are established by your cultural context, and those opinions will more than likely be deletion-safe.

I wish you a useful and entertaining stay at the forums. Please, be patient, there is much to enjoy here.

Good luck!
D


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

I must say, I am largely in agreement with Stoggler as regards the CD forum.

I understand and agree with the strict rulings on forums like English Only etc. however in CD some leeway needs to given. Otherwise, as has happened in recent times, people will simply avoid the forum as the topics are so moderated that no-one can express anything. Culture can be a very ranging wide topic and it simply cannot be hashed out without personal experiences, and opinions, sometimes being brought into it.


----------



## SDLX Master

Pedro y La Torre said:


> I must say, I am largely in agreement with Stoggler as regards the CD forum.
> 
> I understand and agree with the strict rulings on forums like English Only etc. however in CD some leeway needs to given. Otherwise, as has happened in recent times, people will simply avoid the forum as the topics are so moderated that no-one can express anything. Culture can be a very ranging wide topic and *it simply cannot be hashed out without personal experiences, and opinions*, sometimes being brought into it.


 
Yes it can! If personal or third party experiences are brought into the subject as a way to illustrate a given point there is no harm. When going for opinions, people tend to take sides and conscientiously or not, many a times the opinion maker oozes bile and the whole thing goes off-topic.


----------



## Pedro y La Torre

SDLX Master said:


> Yes it can! If personal or third party experiences are brought into the subject as a way to illustrate a given point there is no harm. When going for opinions, people tend to take sides and conscientiously or not, many a times the opinion maker oozes bile and the whole thing goes off-topic.



Drop the roll-eyes buddy, you want to make a point, make it - there's no need for childish hysterics.

The point I was making was when discussing a cultural topic such as what happens in X country, personal or group experiences/opinions about why X thing happens are often very valuable in fleshing out a topic, and even these, more often than not, will be systematically gotten rid of - whether they aid the discussion or not. I agree with setting limits to discussions, and deleting wildly off topic opinions is of course a given however rules have to be _interpreted _to fit a given situation. The CD is a little different to others as culture and personal experiences/opinions are often inherent to a particular discussion. Often the systematical deleting which takes place in the CD forum kills a topic instead of putting in back on track.


----------



## SDLX Master

Pedro y La Torre said:


> Drop the roll-eyes buddy, you want to make a point, make it - there's no need for childish hysterics.
> 
> The point I was making was when discussing a cultural topic such as what happens in X country, personal or group experiences/opinions about why X thing happens are often very valuable in fleshing out a topic, and even these, more often than not, will be systematically gotten rid of - whether they aid the discussion or not. I agree with setting limits to discussions, and deleting wildly off topic opinions is of course a given however rules have to be _interpreted _to fit a given situation. The CD is a little different to others as culture and personal experiences/opinions are often inherent to a particular discussion. Often the systematical deleting which takes place in the CD forum kills a topic instead of putting in back on track.


 
I agree. 
Now then, I placed the smiley there deliberately hoping you would react to it, and you did.  This makes me wonder whether I should start a thread in CD by the name "Is sarcasm/sense of humor allowed in your country?"


----------



## Nunty

Ahem.



> The Forums promote learning and maintain an atmosphere that is serious, academic and collaborative, with a respectful, helpful and cordial tone.


Let's keep the conversation civil and refrain from personal comments, please.

Thank you.

Nunty, moderator


----------



## BezierCurve

> That rule is intended to keep the threads tidy so they can serve as a resource for future users,


While I agree with that point I still think that most of the people coming here do not try to research but simply ask a specific question. When you look at it from their perspective it becomes less certain if splitting something into two or more threads makes things easier. My two cents.


----------



## Kelly B

That's an understandable assumption, but I do not think it is accurate. Have a look at this heading at the bottom of the front page:

What's Going On?         

 
Currently Active Users: 8560 (170 members and 8390 guests) 

The numbers will have changed when you read this message, but the proportions will probably remain similar. The vast majority of our active users are not here as members - they're guests searching for information.

Even if those users do not contribute to our store of knowledge by asking or answering questions, they serve a very valuable role indeed.... They're helping to pay the bills.


----------



## Sowka

Hello 

I've never asked a question so far, but I have found a host of immensely useful information. Therefore, I'm eager to keep the topics clearly separated. In my opinion, this clear structure is one of the big assets of this site.


----------



## BezierCurve

Well, if the majority of users indeed search the forums before asking, then I guess that you are right about it guys.


----------

